# Welches Sata Kabel das sehr wenig aufträgt und seitlich gewinkelt ist



## L-man (14. Februar 2011)

*Welches Sata Kabel das sehr wenig aufträgt und seitlich gewinkelt ist*

Hallo,

ich habe auf meiner GTX 260 einen Accelero etreme GTX pro montiert und habe jetzt das Problem das selbige jetzt alle SATA Steckplätze vom Board blockiert. Jetzt brauche ich Satakabel die möglichst wenig auftragen und zur Seite abgweinkelt sind. Weiß jemand wo ich die her beziehen kann?

MfG
L-man


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Sata Kabel das sehr wenig aufträgt und seitlich gewinkelt ist*

Was bedeutet "auftragen" bei einem Kabel ? ^^

Abgewinkelte Kabel kriegst Du aber an sich in jedem Hardwareshop. Wenn Du vlt. zufällig nen kmelektronik oder atelco in Deiner Nähe hast, kannst Du da mal fragen. zB 0.3m S-ATA Anschlusskabel mit Arret. abgewinkelt

oder halt mal ein paar onlineshops durchstöbern, aber 7-8€ kommen da halt wegen Versand dazu... vlt. mal bei amazon einfach "Sata Kabel gewinkelt" eingeben


----------



## L-man (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Sata Kabel das sehr wenig aufträgt und seitlich gewinkelt ist*

normal abgewinkelt reicht nicht. Auftragen heißt es darf nur wenig aus der Buchse herausstehen und muss dann abgewinkelt sein.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Sata Kabel das sehr wenig aufträgt und seitlich gewinkelt ist*

Welches Teil des Kühlers verdeckt denn die Ports? Wenn es "nur" Lamellen sind, kannst Du die auch einfach etwas zurechtbiegen, das macht so gut wie nichts aus.


----------



## L-man (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Sata Kabel das sehr wenig aufträgt und seitlich gewinkelt ist*

leider nicht es ist einer der Lüfter der genau davor ist. Ich habe mir jketzt bei einem Händler mehrere verschiedene Versionen bestellt die passen könnten, und werde mal schauen welche passen. Aber trotzdem danke für die Mühe


----------



## Schnibbel (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Sata Kabel das sehr wenig aufträgt und seitlich gewinkelt ist*

Zur Seite abgewinkelte Kabel findest du bei SATA Anschlusskabel rund, abgewinkelt links, InLine®, blau, mit Lasche, 0,15m

Einfach mal stöbern, die haben auch andere Längen.


----------

